# 420 plastic swap



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

soooo i was thinking today. would it be possible to swap the plastics from a 2012 foreman 500 to my 420? i know the wheel wells are alittle bigger and to be honest i just like the foreman looks better. might be a stupid question but never hurts to ask


----------



## greatdane486 (May 13, 2011)

probably not gonna work....maybe a different color 420 scheme?


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

ya. maybe once my plastics get alittle beat up ima swap to the 2wd blue ones. rarely see a blue 420


----------

